# Greek souvlaki on my Kamado



## surfinsapo (Jun 7, 2007)

I cooked this awhile back but man it is real good and super easy..Even my wife liked it....Btw, my Grandmother was from Samos, Greece..trying to keep the tradition goin....Enjoy!!!!
















> LAMB SOUVLAKI
> 
> 1/4 cup olive oil
> 1/4 cup white wine vinegar
> ...


----------



## john pen (Jun 7, 2007)

Ya man..looks good..Use those in Gyro's ?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 7, 2007)

That looks and sounds fantastic!!!


----------



## TheCook (Jun 7, 2007)

Where's the pita and szhatziki (sp)....and fresh tomatoes/onions?


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 7, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> That looks and sounds fantastic!!!



I 2nd that.......get to cookin larry!


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 7, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Ya man..looks good..Use those in Gyro's ?


I have used them in gyros, but I like to just eat them right off the stick..Sam's club usually has the leg of lamb for about $10.00 a leg..


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 8, 2007)

you eatem plain with no sauce?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Man do I love souvlaki.  Thanks for the recipie too.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice very nice...luvs me some soulviki...Chicken is the meat of choice around here...I make a similar marinade but add some eggs...makes the chicken a real nice color...


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jun 8, 2007)

OPA!!!!!!! My mother is from Komotini.

No oregano though??
What's your tzatziki recipe, if you have one?


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 8, 2007)

I love some lamb. I have that recipe saved for the next time. Looks delicious! :P


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 8, 2007)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> OPA!!!!!!! My mother is from Komotini.
> 
> No oregano though??
> What's your tzatziki recipe, if you have one?



The recipe says oregano to taste, since some folks don't like it... I oregano till my sinuses taste it....


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jun 8, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Helen_Paradise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I oregano overkill...


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 8, 2007)

Sorry to repoat the Eyetalians from upstate New Yawk has done stolen this food item and renamed it Speidies and claiming they invented it. Whut a deal huh? I think oregeano is optional on that deal too. 

bigwheel


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 9, 2007)

That looks damm fine Surf, I Have made kafta kabobs, I'm still workin on my kibbi I need a good recipe. You got one?


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 9, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> I cooked this awhile back but man it is real good and super easy..Even my wife liked it....Btw, my Grandmother was from Samos, Greece..trying to keep the tradition goin....Enjoy!!!!



Ok now I got this saved and I am gonna try this for sure I like stuff like that with no veggies on it , them I serve on the sides, LOL!!!!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 9, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Sorry to repoat the Eyetalians from upstate New Yawk has done stolen this food item and renamed it *Speidies* and claiming they invented it. Whut a deal huh? I think oregeano is optional on that deal too.
> 
> bigwheel



Actually BW it's pronounced Spiedini and it's mainly chicken with a light bread crumb coating seared in a sautee pan with a type of 'eyetalian' dressing then finished in the oven. The chicken is cut in 3"-4" cubes and there's only about 3 or 4 per skewer.

These are 2 different things.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 9, 2007)

Try this link:

http://whatscookingamerica.net/History/ ... piedie.htm

Then try the recipe at the link below.  If there is some way to improve on it I cant figger out whut a person could do to it to make it mo betta. 

http://www.jodysgarage.com/rcp7.htm

bigwheel


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 9, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> That looks damm fine Surf, I Have made kafta kabobs, I'm still workin on my kibbi I need a good recipe. You got one?


 I'll get back at ya BOY.. I'll check Mom and Granny's Recipes for you... 8)


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 9, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Try this link:
> 
> http://whatscookingamerica.net/History/ ... piedie.htm
> 
> ...



alright then, looks like the speidie and the spiedini ARE two different things......like I said    with your spelling you never know


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 9, 2007)

Well the reason I cant speel good is cuz I sorta like my cousin. He the one who when my aunt and uncle bought him books and sent him to school all he did was chew on the bookcovers.  I always speel cat with two k's....kick kick  Glad you have entered the world of Souflakki or Speides. Its a great option for them of us who do mo grilling than slow smoking..which I think covers most of us.  It some mighty fine grazings. Did you know that the Eyetalians get only the Olives and Olive Oyl the Greeks won't eat?  When I buy olive oyl it only the finest  XXX  Greek virgin cold pressed type stuff I will touch.  Now I dont eats no steeken sheep or lambs or javelino hawgs but will say CAB chuck roast work just fine for the meat ration on this deal...dont even get me started on cubed up pork loin or chicken breastes.  Its all good.  Might try a little cubed possum next time just to see whut happens. 

bigwheel


----------

